# Suche B&R BRKAOL5-1 Interface



## djdaniel88 (3 November 2020)

Liebe Forumsmitglieder,

ich bin aktuell verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einem BRKAOL5-1 Interface Programmieradapter von B&R. Bisher wurden ja immer wieder welche gesucht oder angeboten aber sie werden immer weniger. Sollte jemand noch einen rumliegen und keine Verwendung mehr dafür haben würde ich mich über ein Angebot per PN sehr freuen. Ich kann sonst leider mit meiner Maschine nicht weiterarbeiten.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße

Daniel


----------



## MF_AT (20 Dezember 2020)

Hallo Daniel, 

ich habe noch ein B&R Programmierinterface zum programmieren der "schwarzen B&R" es ist für die SERIELLE  PC-Schnittstelle, Type BRADOL, war nicht so verbreitet, funktioniert 1A, habe selbst programmiert


Funktionen sind gleich wie bei  BRKAOL5-1 (für die Parallele Schnittstelle). Natürlich gebraucht und getestet, kann auch Video von Funktionstest schicken, Habe Beschreibung, Kabelbelegung,... 

LG Markus


----------



## Forest268 (24 September 2021)

hab noch ein paar solcher BRKAOL5-1  macht mir ein Angebot


----------



## Petr (20 Juni 2022)

Ich suche ein BRKAOL5-1-Kabel zum Programmieren einer schwarzen BR-Anlage, hat das zufällig jemand zu verkaufen?


----------



## MF_AT (20 Juni 2022)

Petr schrieb:


> Ich suche ein BRKAOL5-1-Kabel zum Programmieren einer schwarzen BR-Anlage, hat das zufällig jemand zu verkaufen?


Hallo Petr,
kann noch ein Programmierinterface Bradol anbieten, zur SPS Programmierung über die serielle PC-Schnittstelle, LG


----------



## Petr (21 Juni 2022)

Hallo ,
danke für die antwort, das kabel ist original BR
Ich brauche nur etwa einmal im Jahr, um die Maschine zu warten
Ich habe noch keine SW - ich würde es in BR bekommen und ich habe nicht viel Ahnung von Aufnahme, aber ich muss mit einem Kabel anfangen
Was wäre der Preis, ich komme aus der Tschechischen Republik

petr


----------



## djdaniel88 (1 November 2022)

Wo steht denn die Anlage? Ist das Programm vorhanden? Bei Übernahme der Anfahrt und einer zu verhandelnden Aufwandsentschädigung würde ich zum Aufspielen des Programms vorbeikommen. Den Adapter gebe ich allerdings nicht her.


----------

